

Ask HN: Collaborative UI/UX Designing Site. Do you see any demand for it? - anujkk

I don't know if anything similar exist but I think I would like to use it if any such web application exist.<p>In short it should be a mini web based inkscape/illustrator to quickly design prototypes, UI/UX designs. It should have following features -<p>1. We can use the HTML5 Canvas for this.<p>2. We can provide a toolbar of graphics objects such as rectangle, circle etc.<p>3. Library of UI Controls such as label, input, button, menu etc.<p>4. Save/Download designs in png/vector formats,<p>5. Designers can invite others to collaborate on a design project.<p>6. Designs can be public/private and may have commercial/opensource license.<p>7. Search/Browse public designs.<p>8. Rate and Review Designs.<p>9. Sell/Buy Designs.<p>10. Portfolio/Profile of Individual Developers/Design Houses.<p>What do you think. Is there demand for such web application?
======
personalcompute
A realtime collaborative wire-framer with e-commerce functionality?

Personally, I don't think the marketplace or 'rating' designs, or posting them
publicly at all is a good idea. Wireframes would probally be seen as too basic
of a commodity, and with of the large amount of design work to go from a
wireframe to a full design mockup there would be no reason to actually buy any
wireframe-stage mockup. A buyer could take the wireframe and fully build it up
legally without needing to buy anything after they see a preview thumbnail.
The buyers would almost certainly want to make minor changes themselves in the
proccess, too.

I like the idea of a collaborative wireframing tool though, I would certainly
have a use for this myself. I know of realtime collaborative 'whiteboards',
and single-user online wireframing tools, but nothing that combines the two.

